# Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration point



## khoka (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I have submitted my EOI under subclass 190 and got the invitation for visa application. But yesterday i got a mail from DIAC that I have made a mistake by answering "Yes" in the question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?". 
and they suggest me not to apply for visa now, as this information is not correct. I have misinterpreted this question and answered wrongly. 
Can anybody help me how can I overcome from this. as i have received the invitation already so, my EOI is also locked, I can not update it.

Please suggest


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

DIAC takes incorrect information seriously, however in your case it seems you made a genuine mistake. You'll have to write and explanation (better a declaration) and send it to DIAC. Hopefully the CO in charge will accept it and reactor ate your EOI.


----------



## ladida (Sep 14, 2012)

khoka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under subclass 190 and got the invitation for visa application. But yesterday i got a mail from DIAC that I have made a mistake by answering "Yes" in the question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?".
> and they suggest me not to apply for visa now, as this information is not correct. I have misinterpreted this question and answered wrongly.
> ...


How did DIAC determine that you didn't meet the study requirement? I mean what was your degree, and how did you not meet the requirement?


----------



## khoka (Sep 13, 2012)

hi boboa,
thanks for your suggestion. can u please give me contact e mail address of DIAC where i can knock to explain the matter. I have searched the DIAC website but no such contact e mail address found. 

Thanks again.


----------



## khoka (Sep 13, 2012)

hi ladida, 

Australian study requirements means that u need to comply with specific 6 conditions, among those u need to be physically be at australia during ur study period. if u dont any of the conditions then u should answer "no"


----------



## ladida (Sep 14, 2012)

khoka said:


> hi ladida,
> 
> Australian study requirements means that u need to comply with specific 6 conditions, among those u need to be physically be at australia during ur study period. if u dont any of the conditions then u should answer "no"


I see. So that means you studied through something like distance learning and was awarded an Australian degree...


----------



## ladida (Sep 14, 2012)

Btw you may need to submit a Form 1023 for declaration of incorrect information. But since you haven't applied for your visa you may or may not need to do it. But if you've been contacted by DIAC it's best you talk to the case officer.


----------



## khoka (Sep 13, 2012)

ladida said:


> Btw you may need to submit a Form 1023 for declaration of incorrect information. But since you haven't applied for your visa you may or may not need to do it. But if you've been contacted by DIAC it's best you talk to the case officer.


Hi Ladida, 
Thanks for your information. The case officer is not yet assigned, once I apply for visa then CO will be assigned. What do u think if I apply and he refused it then what will happen with the visa fee? is it refundable?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Try this
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## khoka (Sep 13, 2012)

one more thing. should i fill up the form 1022 or 1023, because in 1023 the questions are:
"The incorrect information provided was on: visa application
passenger card
form 1022 Notification of
changes in circumstances"

As i did not lodge the application yet what should i answer here?


----------

